# iOS 9 Boom Beach est passer en Anglais :/



## christo-67 (1 Octobre 2015)

Bonjours voila j'ai acheté un iPhone 6S et depuis j'ai Boom Beach en anglais c'est assez chiant j'ai essayée de changé le tel de langue et revenir en français de supprimer et réinstallée l'app mai rien n'y fait 

Alors si vous avez une idée ... 

Je crois que jetais déjà le cas quand je suis passer en iOS 9 GM sur mon iPhone 6 avant de le vendre... ça viendrais de la ? 


Merci


----------



## Larme (1 Octobre 2015)

Soucis sur iOS9 qui a changé les "chaînes de characters" de localisation (en bref, tu demandes au téléphone quelle langue, il te sort "fr", et maintenant il sort autre chose apparemment: fr-FR, fr-CA, etc.)). Et pas mal d'apps faisaient ça un peu "sauvagement" car ça marchait.


----------



## christo-67 (1 Octobre 2015)

Donc faut attendre une mise a jour ?


----------



## billboc (21 Octobre 2015)

meme problème et pas de solution pour l'instant malgré une MAJ de l'app et iOS 9.0.2...


----------



## christo-67 (27 Octobre 2015)

Enfaite y a un onglet pour changer la langue con comme je suis je lavais même pas vue 

J'ai honte ....


----------



## billboc (1 Novembre 2015)

Je suis aussi un con sur ce coup la ! Merci [emoji23]

PS: bon ca reste entre nous hein ! Trop humiliant... [emoji23]


----------



## Rond (4 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Juste pour dire merci pour ton post. Je cherchais également à repasser en Français et j'ai fait comme toi : changement de la langue de l'iPhone et réinstallation de l'application.

Grace à ton message j'ai pu voir qu'il y avait une option pour changer la langue.

A+


----------

